# S.Fayette co. need close place to hunt afternoons



## J Ferguson (Dec 2, 2004)

I live in Fayette co. just south of fayetteville would like to have place within 30 min to hunt in afternoons or on weekends when cant go to club in hancock would be intrested in any place even if bow hunting only fayette co. , coweta co. , meriweatherco. , pike co. ,spalding co. , ya'll get the picture I'm sure


----------



## J Ferguson (Dec 3, 2004)

bump


----------



## J Ferguson (Jan 23, 2005)

*bump*

ttt


----------



## meriwether john (Jan 23, 2005)

our club is having a meeting on Feb. 5th in Luthersville if you're interested. I'll also be showing the property this next Sat. 2180A. Meriwether Co.


----------



## jasperga (Jan 25, 2005)

let me check with my president


----------



## BigYves (Mar 3, 2009)

New 700 Acre Meriwether Club looking for new members. The property has not been pressured for the last 3 years. Campsite is available and all maintained food plots are included in dues. There will be 20 acres of corn planted by farmer and left standing for deer season. Dues will be 1000per member. This place is located near pine mountain. Please pm me or leave message here on thread and I will respond or call me at 404-468-1123.


----------

